# Laika Manual, what a wonderful peice of work... NOT



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi again,

Well we set off for a nice weekend in southern Scotland last Thursday, did around 400 miles on a tankfull, so not too expensive to run it seems, I'll know better when we re-fill it.

Anyway we enjoyed the shakedown run, the bed was quite comfy if a little narrow at first, bathroom was first rate, water capacity the best we've had so far, it was pleasant to drive despite the rear end being on the bump stops, one of the jobs that will need sorting for next year as is the clutch, it seems to be OK most of the time but now and then will slip if I don't change down soon enough.

We had a few hiccups on the equipment which is the point of this post.

On the electric panel, the pumps switch glows red after a few seconds and stays that way until turned off. is this normal?

The pump also runs on for about 10 seconds after any taps are turned off, is this normal?

On the Truma heating control panel, there is an amber and a red light, both stay on, is this normal?

Also on the Laika electric panel there is a test button, I get the battery test and assume the left hand of the 3 other parts is fresh water tank, but what are the other 2.

Lastly can anyone suggest what the best lubricant is for the sliding bathroom door, this one has what looks and smell like LARD.

We have both the Laika manual and video, both as much use as a chocolate fireguard with there use of italian as she is spake, it looks good, but they should have saved their money.

Kind regards

Kev.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Red light on the panel seems to me to be low battery- also the water pump should switch off straight away. the indicator lights on the Truma prob also low battery [amber light is to show that water/heating has not reached its required temp - red light is power low as far as I remember


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi we too have a Laika ecovip motorhome
The electric control panel test button the first one is fresh water, the second is waste, our third one is for our auxillary fresh water tank, which isnt wired in.

Hope that helps

The truma control panel, shoudl only be amber or green, red flashing means low pressure, ever flat battery if not on hook up or gas pressure is low change gas bottle.

10 seconds run on after turning of water sound a little long, when we first got our Laika we ended up replacing our pump because it was playing up one of the things was the pump was running on, also failing to run the boiler, soon as we changed the pump it was fine.

you may need to get someone who knows more about it than us, someone will come along soon

Kind regards
Pat


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's the pump switch which has a bright RED light, can't find any reference to it, and the truma red light says it's for low power, however the Laika panel and my meter both say that the battery is fully charged.

Kev


----------

